# Trade idea



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

i think milwaukee has a good 1-2 scoring punch in allen/robinson and a good third scorer in tim thomas, pryzbilla at the 5 and cassell running the point.. 

i think what the bucks need most is someone who is better then cassell at running the point, a pure pg who can pass and set his teammates up..
the first players who come to mind are jason kidd and andre miller.. i dont think the bucks could land kidd unless they give up either robinson and/or allen so i think the bucks acquiring andre miller would be a bigger improvement.. 

cleveland would be lookign for a veteran or two along with some youngsters or draft picks for miller so im thinking a trade something like this:
Bucks Get:
Miller
Ilgauskas
Jones

Cavs Get:
Cassell
Mason
Haislip
Grizzlies 2nd round pick in 03(bucks acquired in chris owens deal)
(if that is not enough a 1st round pick in 04 could be thrown in)

i think its a pretty fair trade for both deals seeing how their is a 90% chance miller is going to be dealt by the time his contract is up.. the cavs get rid of ilgauskas contract, which is very important.. ilgauskas is expendable because the cavs already have mihm and diop at the 5... jones is also expendable because he is the 3rd best 3 on the cavs (behind davis and murray)... mason didnt do a very good job playing for the bucks last year because of the difference between his style of play and the style of the bucks.. he is extremely extendable - 10 pts, 7 boards in 39 mpg compared to tim thomas' 12/4 in 27 mpg last season.. 
haislip and the pick are the main reason the cavs make this deal..
the cavs become transformed into a team that will contend for the playoffs this year and in the future wiht this trade.. 

so the bucks lineup would be something like this
Pg - Andre Miller - with miller you have a technical point guard who can see the court and has picture perfect fundamentals.. he doesnt have the ability to dominate/take over a game like cassell does, but he is a much better set-up man and he makes his teammates much better..i think his style of play is a perfect match for the style of his teammates..

Sg - Ray Allen - great athleticism, one of the best perimeter shooters in the league..great jump shot, and doesnt have very many weaknesses.. gets his share of boards/assist/steals.. one of the things i think he doesnt do enough is drive.. i think he has the speed/quickness to drive by 90% of players in the league, but instead he chooses to shoot the jumper/pull up.. if he drove more he could raise his shooting percentage, increase his assists and get more open looks because the defense would be forced to play him a little looser or double on him when he decides to drive....

Sf - Tim Thomas - great athleticism, great shooter for a player his height, great coordination for his height.. could be an elite player in the league if he played to his potential.. he has all the tools..great driving, great 3pt shooting, good vert.. lacks a midrange game imo, but none the less his stats are not even close to what he could get..i think he could have a breakout season similar to the one jalen rose had in 99-00 after becoming a starter and getting minutes.. in 98-99 rose was putting up similar numbers to what thomas got last season..if he gets minutes expect thomas to get numbers similar to what rose got in 99-00 with more rebounds and less assists.. 

Pf - Glenn Robinson - Not listed as a pf, has played sf his whole career but i think his transition to pf would be a smooth one.. he has the strength to play post defense, as well as post up most pfs.. he has the quickness to get by most pfs, and create open shots for himself.. bringing other pfs outside he could not only create his own shots, but he could also open up the inside so his teammates would have an open lane.. robinsons scoring avg would raise 3 or 4 pts imo and his rpg would go up by about 2-3 per game

C- joel pryzbilla - was a starter last game but had limited minutes..his nnumbers werent great but look for great improvements in his ppg, rpg and bpg.. hes a big inside presence and has good timing on defense.. his whole purpose as a starter would be to work hard inside, grab some boards, and get a couple of putbacks pergame.. i expect stats something like:6 pts, 10 boards, 3.5 bpg from him next season..

bench: the bucks bench isnt the greatest bench, but with the additions of ilgauskas and jones to a group of players including 
jason caffey, ronald murray, dan gadzuric, greg anthony and rafer alston the bucks should have a stable bench.. the biggest contributors off the bench would be michael redd, jones and ilgauskas with redd being the main scorer and 6th man, with jones being the #2 option, and ilgauskas would be switching between backup pf/c and be the main rebounder off the bench..

what do you guys think? 
i might have overlooked something, im not sure...but i think the trade is pretty even and i think the bucks would be a contender for eastern conference champs next year..


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like that trade....but the only problem i have with it is trading Hasilip. I say they trade Przybilla or E.J. instead of Hasilip. We have to see how he pans out. But I like the idea of trading Cassell and Dog. Now it is being said that R. Davis is exploring his options, which means he could sign with another team..I still don't know if they Cavs would do this though....


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*yeah..*

i agree with what you say..
im not sure if the cavs would do this trade either.. thats why i added haislip instead of ervin..the cavs have a pretty good youth movement going on and haislip would add to that.. i like haislips potential but i think pryzbilla has just as much potential(although i dont think hell ever be a great scorer)...i think pryzbilla could avg 5 blocks a game some day.. and if pryzbilla was substituted for haislip ej would have to start..and i dont think ej is good enough to be a starter on any team in the league..


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

ur right but E.J. started for the Bucks for almost a whole season..So I think he could start, but Illigaskus would start if the trade would go down...


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

I did it realgm and substituted Jamal Sampson for the pick, since its pretty equal. And it was accepted, but one problem: The Cavs lose like 6ppg, 4rpg, and 3apg. Thats just not a fair deal. Maybe we can add someone like EJ to even it out, since we will have Gadzuric, Pryz, and Ilgauskus. That is more fair:

Milwaukee trades: Marcus Haislip ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes) 
Jamal Sampson ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes) 
C Ervin Johnson (2.6 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 20.5 minutes) 
PG Sam Cassell (19.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.7 apg in 35.2 minutes) 
PF Anthony Mason (9.6 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 4.2 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
Milwaukee receives: SF Jumaine Jones (8.3 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (11.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (16.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 10.9 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.0 ppg, -1.8 rpg, and +2.2 apg. 

Cleveland trades: SF Jumaine Jones (8.3 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (11.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (16.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 10.9 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: Marcus Haislip ( ppg, rpg, apg in games) 
Jamal Sampson ( ppg, rpg, apg in games) 
C Ervin Johnson (2.6 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 81 games) 
PG Sam Cassell (19.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.7 apg in 74 games) 
PF Anthony Mason (9.6 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 4.2 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.0 ppg, +1.8 rpg, and -2.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Milwaukee and Cleveland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Milwaukee and Cleveland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*actually*

its quite even because mason + cassell are veterans who arent getting better..cassells numbers will stay around the same.. masons numbers will probably get better considering he had a bad season next year.. miller is still young so his trade value is higher then cassells.. since millers stock is going up the difference is more thenn 6 pts, 4 rbds, 3 asts.. thats where haislip and the 1st round pick/sampson come in to play.. haislip and the 1st rounder/sampson will obviously produce numbers better then that.. so thats what makes the deal even..


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*How Bout This Trade Idea...*

Ervin Johnson + Rights to Jamal Sampson for Adonal Foyle + Future 2nd Pick??? Gives Bucks a good inside presence who could really do some damage in the east. He could block about 4 shots per game and is a good rebounder. They would get younger and free up more time for Joel and Dan.


----------

